# Sick fish on the Middle Provo River 12-02-17



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not the good sick either.

A buddy and I fished the Middle Provo last weekend and encountered at least a dozen sick/dying fish all in the larger class of fish. They had like a white looking slime covering their bodies. They seemed lifeless and if they were still upright they didn't swim away when we approached.

None of the sick fish we saw were smaller than about 15". All the fish we caught looked perfectly healthy.

Please watch the video below, at around the 2 minute mark I net a sick fish and get a close up of what these fish looked like. We were concerned to say the least but both my friend and myself and fairly new to fishing this place and want to see if others are concerned or more knowledgeable about what happened to these trout.






P.s. Give the rest of the video a look too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A normal occurrence. These fish have a fungus that is usually related to the spawn. After fish on the Provo spawn, they will sometimes get this fungus. These fish will probably die. But, the Provo is jampacked with trout...some mortality is a good thing. Those larger fish will have smaller fish quickly take their place. It is nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

What he said^^. The reason it's larger fish is because they are the ones most heavily involved in spawning activities. Spawning is rough business and not all of the trout on the Provo survive it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you happen to try calling the local biologist and see what he said. 

Even if it is a common occurrence something else might be happening and a internet forum isn't the best of places to get the real answer. Even if you did get the correct answer.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That is probably a good idea. I figured there was someone who knew more than me and the general consensus is it happens each year. Still probably a good idea to notify fish and game in case they track it or something


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Did you happen to try calling the local biologist and see what he said.
> 
> Even if it is a common occurrence something else might be happening and a internet forum isn't the best of places to get the real answer. Even if you did get the correct answer.


While the biologist is certainly the best place to go, this happens every fall after the spawn. An internet forum is a great place to discuss things you see while fishing Utah's most heavily-fished stretch of river and compare notes with others who may have observed the same thing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problem discussing it on a forum with a bunch of armchair biologist but wouldn't the actual DOW biologist know a lot more? And even if it is a normal occurrence what if it was something new or something that they want to study where they depend on fishermen reporting it?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's more the tone than the actual suggestion. Calling the biologist is a good thing to do. Discussing it on this forum is also a perfectly fine thing to do. No harm done. 

That's all I was getting at, but if you want to call people armchair biologists and make the guy feel bad for posting his question here, that's fine too.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

An armchair biologist on another site referred me to this

https://wildlife.utah.gov/fes/fungused_brown_trout.php

It is a very well documented occurrence that the aforementioned armchair biologist says he first saw in the 60's below deer creek.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice video, glad the discussion was had here. I haven't ever heard of this and am now more aware because of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Wyoming2utah is a utah fish biologist.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Nice video, glad the discussion was had here. I haven't ever heard of this and am now more aware because of it. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! We find that when you film a couple goofballs you get some fun stuff every so often.

I'm just glad we weren't the first people to see the fungus. Sure had us worried.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Brookie said:


> Wyoming2utah is a utah fish biologist.


That is good to know. Now I know where to direct my questions! l


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't believe W2U is a DWR biologist........ But his brother and father are/were. 


As for spawning syndrome, this happens every year. We usually have a thread on it every autumn too. It is especially bad in rivers with high population densities like the lower and middle Provo. Hence the DWR prepared that link to educate concerned anglers. One other thing to remember is that the decaying fish will provide nutrients for the young fry and other river organisms. That boost can aid in survival of the offspring. So it isn't even a "bad" thing either.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea I know he isn't on the payroll, that's why I said utah biologist.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, I am a high school language arts teacher. I only sometimes wish I were a fisheries biologist.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have no problem discussing it on a forum with a bunch of armchair biologist but wouldn't the actual DOW biologist know a lot more?


Some might argue that the answer to your question depends on the region said fishery resides in.

;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are actually some real biologists, not just the armchair kind, that frequent these forums too. 

A few years ago we saw a 27 inch brown that had died of this condition. Incredible fish! I wish I had caught it instead of netting it off the bottom to check it out. 

Definitely not a new condition, and it's definitely not terrible that some fish die in these crowded streams. Although it kind of sucks to see it happen to the big boys.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

One has to wonder: if more harvest occurred on said stream, would the number of zombie-fungus browns dying after spawning be reduced?

Or, would a good old-fashioned redd-stomp be more appropriate?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I always wondered why the reg on the Provo River hasn't been changed to a 4 fish limit. Seems like they're ALWAYS encouraging people to take a few home.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think increasing the limit will work that good. 

I believe that if you see 100 people fly fishing on the river that less than 10 of them will actually take a fish home to eat it. 

I know a dozen people that fly fish and not one of them will eat a trout. It is all catch and release for them


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Or, would a good old-fashioned redd-stomp be more appropriate?


I organize an annual Stomp the Redds on the Provo activity. You should come up, it's a lot fun!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

If only those nasty river browns were edible.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I organize an annual Stomp the Redds on the Provo activity. You should come up, it's a lot fun!


when?



BG1 said:


> If only those nasty river browns were edible.


Let's run with this one:

Is the reason that many fly anglers on the Provo refuse to keep more trout because they are not "edible"?

I don't think so. Sure, browns might not be the best fish to eat, but they aren't horrible. People eat catfish all the time -- so I don't buy that argument.

I think the reason is more than simply flavor. It's time and entertainment. The people fishing that river are not fishing it to put food on the table. They are fishing it for entertainment. Many times having to deal with a dead, stinky fish turns that entertainment into something different.

The other problem is that those people fishing that river are happy with the mediocre quality of the fish they catch. They enjoy that experience. They are not looking for "big" fish but rather want to just catch "some" fish.

It's really too bad. The regulations _should_ be adjusted to increase mortality of caught fish: require barbed hooks, allow bait, promote redd stomping, restrict the use of nets (especially rubber), teach people the "gill-gaff" photo technique, and require a "slime wipe" prior to releasing.

Increased mortality on that river would not be such a bad thing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> It's really too bad. The regulations _should_ be adjusted to increase mortality of caught fish: require barbed hooks, allow bait, promote redd stomping, restrict the use of nets (especially rubber), teach people the "gill-gaff" photo technique, and require a "slime wipe" prior to releasing.


Oh man, this post back in the good old days on UTOF would have resulted in 16 pages of bickering. Thanks for the laugh, even if what you are saying is mostly true.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That is exactly what this thread reminded me of too--UTOF. I actually miss that site and what it used to include!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> That is exactly what this thread reminded me of too--UTOF. I actually miss that site and what it used to include!


It is not quite the same. Nobody has called someone a douchebag or whined about bait chuckers with worm containers littering the stream yet. ;-)

Mix this thread in with the "national monument" threads here and you'd be pretty close.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder: you're such a d-bag. I'm guessing it's you that's always chucking bait on the LP, and leaving your containers on the banks. 

The least you could do is actually hook a few fish in the guts, and kill them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not to mention the only good wolf is a dead wolf...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

At Your Leisure this past weekend had a segment on the DWR electroshocking the Lower Provo and doing populations counts. They showed some AMAZING huge and healthy fish. It looked like they did the survey just a short time ago according to what the lack of leaves in the background showed.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry Dallan, that couldn’t be. They may have said Provo, but I’m sure they meant Weber. They were just trying to throw you off their scent. There are no big fish in the Provo. Not a single one. There are only fungus covered slimy dinks that you can’t eat. There is probably toxic algae bloom in there too, so everyone STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Two fish stood out to me, one was one of the biggest "football" shaped rainbows I've seen in a long time. The other was the biggest whitefish I've ever seen in Utah.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Two fish stood out to me, one was one of the biggest "football" shaped rainbows I've seen in a long time. The other was the biggest whitefish I've ever seen in Utah.
> 
> -DallanC


Being completely serious, the LoPro has some nice fish in it. Especially the rainbows and whitefish. My personal best whitefish came out of there and 2 and 3 pounders are not unusual. The bows are usually pigs. Even the browns are better than they used to be. But don't believe me, I'm not a biologist either.

The middle is a different matter. Tons of 10 inchers and an a**hat (another UOTF favorite word) in every run. No thanks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Is the Middle really more crowded than the Lower?



I feel bad for you guys. Honestly. 
If I don't have a mile (or two) section of river to myself, I feel crowded.
'course, i feel the same way about my 1/4 acre lot. I need to sell my house and give myself some elbow room between neighbors...
10 acres sounds nice.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for all the info about the spawning fish. 

I love the Provo but agree with PBH that I've been spoiled by local trout fishings remoteness. 

I also normally take my daily limit home to eat. I have never found the browns inedible but definitely not as tasty as cutthroats. Best fish in a while were beautiful West Slope Cutthroat out of the Clearwater with my dad this summer. Great memory.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Is the Middle really more crowded than the Lower?


The AFL section sure seems to be. It doesn't seem as bad in the bait chucker section. (Wonder why?) To be fair, I avoid the Lower too from about mid April to mid September..................due to crowding, of course. Seriously though, I do believe the fish quality on the lower is better than the middle.



PBH said:


> If I don't have a mile (or two) section of river to myself, I feel crowded.
> 'course, i feel the same way about my 1/4 acre lot. I need to sell my house and give myself some elbow room between neighbors...
> 10 acres sounds nice.


Is it any wonder that the loudest complaints in RAC meetings about overcrowding on the general deer hunt comes from folks in the Southern region? ;-)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Is it any wonder that the loudest complaints in RAC meetings about overcrowding on the general deer hunt comes from folks in the Southern region? ;-)


well....

...you guys are used to being stuck in a sardine can. We aren't.

We have some real issues down here in southern Utah. We are too danged close to Vegas and So. Cal. People drive through these areas and think "this place is great". Then they move here. Then they want to change it to make it more like the place they left. Then we end up with HOA's. But hey those fees are "only" $50! So, like, that's a great deal (?).

And the ATVs. OMG the ATVs. Eaters of the Dust. Gawwd. Cedar Mountain has turned into an ATV nightmare. Duck Creek is more like Polaris Creek.

I know it sounds stupid, but traffic in Cedar City is starting to be problematic too. I know -- it's all a matter of perception.

The worst thing that could ever happen down here is for the Lake Powell pipeline to go through. More water = more idiots. Who wants that??

(am i rambling?)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, if the National Park goes through, Escalante should have enough economic growth that you could be gainfully employed down there and move by the in-laws. You'd be closer to the Boulder, which has to be a bonus. Of course, nearby hunting would be closed. And then there would be the crowds of tourists...................... :-(


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know. I'm thinking Lutselk'e is looking awfully nice...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> We have some real issues down here in southern Utah. We are too danged close to Vegas and So. Cal. People drive through these areas and think "this place is great". Then they move here. Then they want to change it to make it more like the place they left. Then we end up with HOA's. But hey those fees are "only" $50! So, like, that's a great deal (?).


Maybe you should build a wall?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> I don't know. I'm thinking Lutselk'e is looking awfully nice...


You could always move to Lund.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What about moving in by Minivan in Johns valley? 

I always liked that area too but my wife would never go for it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> What about moving in by Minivan in Johns valley?


Maybe I could just buy Minivan's place from him? I understand he spends most of his time fishing the community ponds in the STG now days...

I still have my eye on a piece closer to Canonville. It's SITLA. And I'll have to outbid Lyman Family Farms.....:-|


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

PBH said:


> when?
> 
> Let's run with this one:
> 
> ...


I totally agree with what you're saying I'm just saying if the river were colder and full of little stunted brookies then I would keep all I was allowed.


----------

